# Welcome Epik Subwoofers as a sponsor...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Epik Subwoofers manufactures high performance subwoofers for die-hard home theater and music enthusiasts who won't settle for anything less than the best.

They provide products that are in a league of their own in regards to performance, even when compared to the most expensive subwoofers in the market. Their goal is to give their customers the best performance possible and to offer it for less.

Epik Subwoofers offers both sealed and ported high excursion subwoofers. All of their products are designed with the same goals in mind: Extremely high output capabilities, amazing sound quality, low distortion and effortlessness and clarity on even the most demanding materials.

The company has its own manufacturing facilities located on-site near Chicago, Illinois. Their world-class manufacturing capabilities and attentive hands-on approach, guarantees quality control and accuracy with the highest of standards for each and every order.

To learn more about Epik Subwoofers, please visit them at www.epiksubwoofers.com


----------

